# Last summer's fishing pictures...



## LMBDave (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok, so im new here and i didnt know where else to post this, so im posting it here. By request, im posting some fishing pics...most of these fish were caught on my 10' livingston. Mostly smallmouth, a couple largies in there, a rock bass or two, maybe some crappie, and i think a steelhead perhaps. These are not all the fish i caught last year, just some of the fish that were picture worthy. 

here they are.

My first Crappie ever, what a slab!!! haha not!






Second Crappie





Waghop Largemouth





Log Boom/Lake Washington Laremouth





Huge rockbass.





My first 3lb+ largemouth










Smallmouths on American Lake

























First 4lb smallmouth


















































My second 4lb+ smallmouth





Spanaway Lake Smallmouth










Late Winter pics (Wish i had more of these.)

My first steelhead ever












And thats all ive got for now. This summer is going to be awesome, lots more pictures to come.

If u want to post some of your "Last summer's" fishing pictures, go for it! lets see'em!


----------



## mangelcc (Feb 3, 2011)

looks like you had a good summer!! Nice fish!!


----------



## LMBDave (Feb 3, 2011)

mangelcc said:


> looks like you had a good summer!! Nice fish!!



Oh yah! it was killer. And now that i actually know what the heck im doing, this summer is going to be even better! cant wait!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2011)

Good stuff - I think there is a thread somewhere on here where a bunch of us did post those photos.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice smallies!! Looks like you have already figured out how to catch the big ones. 

What type of boat is that in the first couple pics?


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## LMBDave (Apr 15, 2011)

Truckmechanic said:


> Nice smallies!! Looks like you have already figured out how to catch the big ones.
> 
> What type of boat is that in the first couple pics?



that was my buddy Mike's boat...its an old 70's or 80's bass boat. she does the trick though.


----------



## Jim (Apr 16, 2011)

The hat you are wearing? What is that about? I have seen that "symbol" in a few places...most recently I saw two guys wearing jackets with that symbol on it in Florida.


----------



## flatboat (Apr 16, 2011)

i truly love catchin smallmouths nice fish


----------



## gmoney (Apr 16, 2011)

Jim said:


> The hat you are wearing? What is that about? I have seen that "symbol" in a few places...most recently I saw two guys wearing jackets with that symbol on it in Florida.


It's the hurley logo, it's a skateboard/surfing clothing company

https://shop.hurley.com/


----------



## LMBDave (Apr 21, 2011)

gmoney said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > The hat you are wearing? What is that about? I have seen that "symbol" in a few places...most recently I saw two guys wearing jackets with that symbol on it in Florida.
> ...




bingo =D>

before i was ever a fisherman, i was a skater...im still a skater at heart, but these ankles aint what they used to be.


----------



## Johnny5 (Apr 26, 2011)

Must be the lucky hat! Nice Fish


----------

